# New use for gold.



## Palladium (Jul 19, 2009)

Now i know why my ex-wife could spend so much money at once.

http://www.geekologie.com/2008/03/for_the_ladies_golden_girl_24.php


----------



## Noxx (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol 

There are also the pills !


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet, pills so my poop glitters....there's got to be a market for this on ebay!


----------



## Noxx (Jul 20, 2009)

Like Lou says; All that glitters is not gold !


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 20, 2009)

that coment of ron razeggi about cell regeneration is lame... never heard bigger stupidity. but they have to say something to sell this their excellent skin treatment... i want their waste and rubish bins...


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess i need to get me a Honey wagon and some Porta-Potties.


----------



## Strider (Aug 30, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha nice! There is gold that is eaten in Al Arab, the Dubai sail hotel, it's served on cakes and stuff...Now this would be a good food to take home


----------



## qst42know (Aug 30, 2009)

In order to get the full effect of the treatment one has to do so in a picture window in the middle of a busy shopping mall.

Wealthy to the point of stupid, just showing off. :roll:


----------



## Strider (Aug 31, 2009)

qst42know said:


> In order to get the full effect of the treatment one has to do so in a picture window in the middle of a busy shopping mall.
> 
> Wealthy to the point of stupid, just showing off. :roll:


Off course, where would world be without jealousy


----------

